# Powerbank



## annemarievdh (10/3/14)

I've heard of this, but want to find out if any of you have one of these or used one of these and how well do they work and how does it work on e-cig battery.

http://www.powerbanksa.co.za


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

I use them all the time when on travel, mainly for phone - will work just as good to charge your vape battery in emergency

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/3/14)

johanct said:


> I use them all the time when on travel, mainly for phone - will work just as good to charge your vape battery in emergency
> 
> Send from Android device using Tapatalk



Thank you, I will do a little surfing and get myself one then.


----------



## Lee_T (10/3/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I've heard of this, but want to find out if any of you have one of these or used one of these and how well do they work and how does it work on e-cig battery.
> 
> http://www.powerbanksa.co.za



I like these because you can swap your own cells in.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/370980485160?nav=SEARCH



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (10/3/14)

that's awesome , what do they go for ?


----------



## ET (10/3/14)

powerbanks are awesome


----------



## annemarievdh (10/3/14)

@Lee_T that looks interesting, thank you.


----------



## annemarievdh (10/3/14)

shabbar said:


> that's awesome , what do they go for ?



The first one in the link I posted above goes for R250.00


----------



## Spiri (10/3/14)

These things work great, I have a 12000mah one in my car for cellphones, laptop & ecigs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri (10/3/14)

I forgot to add, mine charges with solar energy too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/3/14)

Spiri said:


> I forgot to add, mine charges with solar energy too.


Can you give details or a link please?


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Can you give details or a link please?



@Matthee only saw your request now. This girl imports power banks directly and she's quite knowledgeable. Her name is Tracey and you can contact her at: 084 555 1815 or info@powerstick.co.za // www.powerstick.co.za
Not the cheapest out there but good quality. The one I'm using: http://www.powerstick.co.za/#!powerstick-52/cszh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/3/14)

johanct said:


> @Matthee only saw your request now. This girl imports power banks directly and she's quite knowledgeable. Her name is Tracey and you can contact her at: 084 555 1815 or info@powerstick.co.za // www.powerstick.co.za
> Not the cheapest out there but good quality. The one I'm using: http://www.powerstick.co.za/#!powerstick-52/cszh


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> I like these because you can swap your own cells in.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/370980485160?nav=SEARCH



Thanks @Lee_T my credit card is beeping again!  eBay now has this free shipping option which is amazing! Some vendors have it and other don't! The ones with free shipping rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

I hope you have patience @Rob Fisher - the free shipping on ebay uses either China Post or EMS. Delivery to South Africa on average 30+ days


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

johanct said:


> I hope you have patience @Rob Fisher - the free shipping on ebay uses either China Post or EMS. Delivery to South Africa on average 30+ days



I don't really have much patience but with these kind of orders I tend to force myself to forget about them and when they eventually arrive it's a nice surprise... however often these kind of orders end up in the bin because the stuff looks great in pictures but are normally crap. I mean 2 x DIY battery packs and one battery pack for R300? It's gotta be kak!


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Suggestion @Rob Fisher - don't throw the k@ in a bin, pass on to Afriville, some stuff can be improved with some technical TLC etc. and auctioned off for future project funding.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

On the topic of power banks

I saw a power brick of sorts at the Apple istore in melrose arch a while back. Probably about 2 months ago. Nearly bought it. It was a Lenmar Helix 11,000 mah brick with 3 ouputs. Can charge 2 phones and an ipad at the same time. It was selling for R900 at the time. I see its been marked down to $67 on Amazon now. 

My reason for being interested in it was that i got a iphone and you cant keep a spare battery for it. Anyway, i didnt buy it because i found the iphone battery was good enough and i got a car charger instead. But am still interested in looking into something like this. I cant have enough battery power on tap 

If you interested, check out the following review of different powerbank type devices
http://www.macworld.com/article/204...r-charging-your-ipad-and-everything-else.html

May help in the powerbank search

Perhaps a question for @johanct , what are the specs we should be looking for in these powerbanks to serve as chargers for both our cell gear and our vaping gear?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

@Silver These power banks are all protected on the power delivery side (where you connect your stuff to be charged). You can connect as much stuff on these power banks as connections on the power bank. The charge delivery capacity will be shared between the output ports. The more stuff you connect the longer its going to take to charge and visa versa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spiri (11/3/14)

@Matthe, here is the link. 
http://m.bidorbuy.co.za/mobilejquer...ery_Charger_with_Solar_Panel_and_23000mA.html
Mine is just the smaller version. I also see they have some 7000mah solar charged powerbanks for about R500.


----------



## Andre (11/3/14)

Spiri said:


> @Matthe, here is the link.
> http://m.bidorbuy.co.za/mobilejquer...ery_Charger_with_Solar_Panel_and_23000mA.html
> Mine is just the smaller version. I also see they have some 7000mah solar charged powerbanks for about R500.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Lee_T (12/3/14)

As I play an augmented reality , gps/phone based game called Ingress, I always need to keep my phone plugged in as I wander about "hacking" portals. It's on android by the way, and is extremely addictive. (Join The Resistance *BLUE TEAM*) Anyway, we all need these and I can tell you from countless hours of experience that if you want quality, these guys are seriously the best.

http://www.ianker.com/External-Batteries/category-c1-s1




Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------

